# pics from our last day north zone



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

this is our take for sunday.and some other random pics (location not specified)


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

some others from this season.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

nice spot i did the oppener there 

what kind of duck is that black and white one?


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i duuno ,prolly a black mixed with ???????


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

Its a BlackbuffMalled


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

haha, nice ringneck


----------

